# British in Australia



## Ray2 (May 19, 2010)

Are their any English mechanics out there looking for work in Australia. My client is seeking mechanics with with VW and Nissan experience and certificates. They are also looking for general mechanics as well. If you are in UK, the company will sponsor you a working visa into Australia. This could be the start of your new life in Australia. Hurry, I have to fill these roles urgently, email me your resume to [email protected]


----------

